
Question about tech choices for app dev on android - ms4720
Hi all,<p>I have an idea or two for simple and useful android apps, honestly they have been done before.  I am looking a doing them as a learning experience for mobile app dev.  Flutter looks really cool to me, I do have an attraction to shiny things that don&#x27;t always work out.  I am aware of other options java&#x2F;kotan and typescript&#x2F;javascript&#x2F;framework. It is not a very informed view.  I am thinking about TS as potnetially the quickest path to done and a marketable skill.  What are your thoughts on the matter?<p>Thanks,<p>M
======
PaulHoule
Me, I would go with Java as it is the "standard" language and I have a lot of
experience with Java outside of Android. I have looked at Kotlin and my
feeling it is on paper better than Java but in practice it is not much better
than recent Java versions, not enough to be worth a new language.

If you are familiar with some other language that would change the equation.

